

Ask HN: Startups willing to hire H1-B outside USA? - darwinGod

Please add here if you know of companies&#x2F;startups  who are ready to sponsor&#x2F;hire h1-b outside USA
======
memracom
Nobody is going to hire you on H1-B if you cannot communicate clearly in
English. This question is ambiguous. Are you looking for a remote working job?
Or are you trying to start a thread for H1-B jobs available?

Note that American companies cannot offer a job ONLY for H1-B applicants. So
what you are really looking for is a job opening from a company that is
willing to do H1-B applications, probably a company that has a history of
doing that. Personally I think you would have more luck finding people
currently on an H1-B visa or who came back to India after an H1-B, ask them
what company they worked for, and then go to that company's careers page.

------
TheCoelacanth
Isn't H1-B purely an American visa type? How would companies outside of the
USA be able to sponsor them?

~~~
phantom_oracle
The foreign divisions of US firms. Example being the Ireland office of a tech
company sponsoring the cash for the H1-B visa.

If there's a way to save on paying tax on this, they're probably already doing
it.

------
darwinGod
There should be atleast few more people interested in this!

